# 314 acres upstate NY $100,000



## boxwoods (Oct 6, 2003)

314 acres of Vacant Land, Oswego County, Sandy Creek, NY 13145


----------



## speedfunk (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow. That is a good price for someone. Their might be a gas lease on it for that price. Worth checking out if someone was interested.


----------

